# Men's Warehouse Joseph Abboud vs. Suitsupply



## wien116 (May 12, 2014)

Hello, I'm currently debating between a Joseph Abboud 38L slim fit suit ($495) or a Suitsupply Napoli line suit ($499).

I've heard from almost everywhere that Suitsupply is of far superior quality than Abboud. My only concern, though, is that the Abboud comes in "slim fit" and "extreme slim fit" which seem to fit me very well in the store, whereas Suitsupply does not come in different width sizes.

The only Suitsupply suit in my price range is the Napoli, but that's apparently their _widest_ fitting suit. Even though all of their suits are tailored to be "slim" as their website describes, I'm concerned the Napoli will be very wide on me compared to the Abboud "slim fit" and "extreme slim fit"s. (I'm not near a Suitsupply store, so I'd have to order online.)

Do you think it's worth it to get the Suitsupply and have it taken in? Would this potentially look awkward?

Here's how I fit in the Abboud (I believe this is the "extreme slim fit"):
Buttoned: https://i.imgur.com/tteG5os.jpg
Close up: https://i.imgur.com/cimmJDh.jpg

(Curious if @TheBarbaron could weigh in.)


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I can't speak to the different lines but I wouldn't put much stock in slim fit, super slim fit or super duper slim fit. 

Some of that is just there to make guys that are a bit pudgy be able to fit into a "slim fit" suit and therefore be more inclined to buy it. Sort of like the size "0" in women's which makes me wonder if it's something that exists only in a black hole. 

If you've tried on the Abboud and it fits, then take the dimensions (plenty of resources to tell you where and how to measure) and compare to the suit supply. They should be able to furnish you with the details. 

As for the quality, I'm suspect of the difference and just what it may be. They may have more options (double vents, peak vs. notched lapel) and perhaps more appealing fabrics but I would guess that the actual quality is pretty similar. 

If I'm wrong and someone wants to shoot me down then I'll stand corrected.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

One of the dirty little secrets of mens 'fashionista' dressing is that all they've really done is relabel the next size smaller and then tell you it fits. I can do the reverse quite easily. A Hugo Boss 44 (my usual size) is almost too tight to breathe in while I can fit nicely into a 46. Stop looking at the size labels and go try something on. When you find one that fits, buy it. As to the difference in quality? I suspect that's another iGent myth that floats constantly around the Net.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Somehow I can't imagine that any Suitsupply suit would not be slim. Have you watched the video regarding the Napoli fit?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> One of the dirty little secrets of mens 'fashionista' dressing is that all they've really done is relabel the next size smaller and then tell you it fits.


I'm not convinced of this. There are definite similarities that I've observed in a 40L "slim fit" versus 40L "classic fit".


----------



## Investment Grade (Nov 23, 2013)

I would agree that suitsupply is not slim fit specifically. Even though the employees and the guys in their marketing material wear very tight jackets and extremely high inseam pants, their suits are actually cut in a classic fashion. Some of the fits are designed with more of a slimmer/European cut, but even these still have traditional lapels and other details. I'm a big proponent of SuitSupply, especially over places like JAB and Mens Wearhouse, at $495 its a great value for money, and in my opinion a significant step above the former.


----------



## d4nimal (Feb 16, 2014)

I can personally speak about the Napoli. I have a SuitSupply Napoli plain navy. It's awesome. I have a SuitSupply a 10 minute walk from my apartment so I stop in from time to time to try on different stuff in their various fits. To give you a reference, I'm about 6 foot and 150 lbs. I wear a ~36R in stuff like J. Crew Ludlow, which I think is a good reference point as they are everywhere. I wear a 35R in the Napoli (not sure if they still make odd sizes. I know they don't online anymore). To say any of their cuts are loose or wide fitting would be ridiculous. That is just not a thing at Suitsupply. But I would go to their site and look at the actual size charts, because they will give you the exact measurements of their Napoli there. You may find yourself sizing differently. I can guarantee you unless you are under an 18 BMI, which I was when I bought my suits at my size, you will not be able to find a suit there that will be "too wide." If anything, most guys these days try to shimmy into suits that are too skinny and almost explode out of them.

What I will say is that if you are within a distance that you can easily travel, I'd recommend going to try on some stuff. Might save yourself some time in returns. Also, being a former owner of a suit from Men's Wearhouse when I was in college, forget it. Forget it forever.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

d4nimal said:


> ... being a former owner of a suit from Men's Wearhouse when I was in college, forget it. Forget it forever.


So if I once got a bad hamburger in Philadelphia, I should advise everyone never to eat in Philadelphia? ic12337:


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

wien116 said:


> Hello, I'm currently debating between a Joseph Abboud 38L slim fit suit ($495) or a Suitsupply Napoli line suit ($499).
> 
> I've heard from almost everywhere that Suitsupply is of far superior quality than Abboud. My only concern, though, is that the Abboud comes in "slim fit" and "extreme slim fit" which seem to fit me very well in the store, whereas Suitsupply does not come in different width sizes.
> 
> ...


I come, Greymalkin! Paddock calls! Anon, anon!

The Abboud x-slim fit seems reasonably good on you. The shoulders are clean, though the length of the jacket is a bit shorter than my personal preference. Also keep in mind (you may have already tried them on) that the pants on the extreme slim will be a little more of a low rise - YMMV. I can tell you that the Abboud is half-canvassed, made by union labor in New Bedford, MA, and made from Italian wools from known suiting fabric mills. The quality is as good as anything we've ever carried. For me, the main difference between the slim fit, and the extreme slim fit is the shoulders - the slim fit has a very soft shoulder, the extreme slim is a slightly more structured one that is narrower.

I have not been to a SuitSupply (yet!) nor do I own any of their suits. I love what I see style wise on their website (absent the fit on the models). They do some great materials, patterns, and colors, and trying out some of their stuff is near the top of my to-do list. I suspect many of their cuts will work for you, in the right size, though you need to be prepared to make exchanges through the mail if you can't get to a store. I have no realistic estimate of how SuitSupply suits are made, nor of their quality. My suspicion, and it's more of a gut feeling than anything, is that the Abboud is as good as a given SuitSupply suit, maybe better in some cases, but likely in the same ballpark.

In the end, fit is king. If you have the time, and willingness, get the SuitSupply suit in, try it on, and see how it compares. If it fits you better, fantastic. If it doesn't, go Abboud. I think you can proudly wear either.


----------



## d4nimal (Feb 16, 2014)

MaxBuck said:


> So if I once got a bad hamburger in Philadelphia, I should advise everyone never to eat in Philadelphia? ic12337:


If the city of Philadelphia was responsible for choosing and then buying lower quality hamburgers then yes - but that isn't the case. If I had a bad hamburger at McDonald's/any burger place then yes, absolutely I would tell people not to choose that place. That being said I haven't been back to Men's Wearhouse in probably 10 years, but my soon to be father in law bought some suits from there a few months ago for very cheap and they looked/felt their price. Regardless, someone already commented who has far more experience with MW than I do, so take my words with a grain of salt.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

And TheBarbaron knocks it out of the park.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

d4nimal said:


> If the city of Philadelphia was responsible for choosing and then buying lower quality hamburgers then yes - but that isn't the case. If I had a bad hamburger at McDonald's/any burger place then yes, absolutely I would tell people not to choose that place. That being said I haven't been back to Men's Wearhouse in probably 10 years, but my soon to be father in law bought some suits from there a few months ago for very cheap and they looked/felt their price. Regardless, someone already commented who has far more experience with MW than I do, so take my words with a grain of salt.


And to continue the analogy, we definitely have some McDonald's hamburgers as well as some gourmet ones. I have no doubt that you got something subpar from MW, and that your father-in-law-to-be did as well; I'm sorry about it. Unfortunately, most of our customers shop based on price more than any other feature, and we offer some truly mediocre garments accordingly.

I certainly wouldn't recommend going in blind to anyone who cares enough to read this forum; unfortunately, you never know if you've got a salesman who gives a damn until _after_ you need to know. It's much easier for those with a little knowledge to come out looking and feeling great.


----------



## d4nimal (Feb 16, 2014)

Amen, and thanks for the words. No need to apologize about my experiences, but I appreciate your service. The MW customers at your store are lucky.


----------



## wien116 (May 12, 2014)

TheBarbaron said:


> I come, Greymalkin! Paddock calls! Anon, anon!
> 
> The Abboud x-slim fit seems reasonably good on you. The shoulders are clean, though the length of the jacket is a bit shorter than my personal preference. Also keep in mind (you may have already tried them on) that the pants on the extreme slim will be a little more of a low rise - YMMV. I can tell you that the Abboud is half-canvassed, made by union labor in New Bedford, MA, and made from Italian wools from known suiting fabric mills. The quality is as good as anything we've ever carried. For me, the main difference between the slim fit, and the extreme slim fit is the shoulders - the slim fit has a very soft shoulder, the extreme slim is a slightly more structured one that is narrower.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the input, @TheBarbaron! Yeah, I think that's my plan. Going to order a Suitsupply and see how it fits, and if I don't like it, then just go with the Abboud.

For reference, here's a another look at the slim and extreme slim fits on me (note, those might be mixed up here...)


http://imgur.com/NoH8f


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

I just wanted to revisit this thread as I finally managed to pay a visit to Suitsupply and try some stuff on.

First of all I was very impressed to see so many models available in a 38L! I mentioned this to the fine gentleman that was helping me and he said he had to laugh, simply because they had so much available in that size that it wasn't an unusual size for them at all. I was interested in the Havana fit and tried a 38L (as 38 is my usual size and I'm 6'2"). I have to say that it fit very well, but had it been much slimmer it would have been tight. After looking around and wanting to try something that wasn't available in a 38L, I tried it in a 38R. Now this fit even better! I was told that the L sizes are cut a bit slimmer as they assume that a taller man is slimmer. Even though the sleeves were not too long in the L, I felt that the slim silhouette combined with what looked to me to be a fairly long jacket length merely accentuated my height and skinniness. The sleeves on the R were perhaps just a tad short, but acceptable to me, but the jacket length and fit were spot on. Not trendy-short by any means. Very classic looking and not a skinny lapel in sight.

Overall I was impressed and I do believe I will be going back at some time to purchase a SC. The Havana doesn't appear to be any more expensive than the Napoli, so I would suggest it as a possible alternative. Nice soft shoulders and notch lapels.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I've been wanting to try SuitSupply for a while but haven't had the opportunity. Wish they had a store over here, but Albuquerque is considered small potatoes in terms of "big cities". Interesting that they'd make longs slimmer. Doesn't that kind of... eliminate the point of calling something a 38L as opposed to a 36L?


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

The better Abboud lines - particularly their new MTM garments are Made in the USA - in New Bedford, MA. Suit Supply is made, in China.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

Jovan said:


> I've been wanting to try SuitSupply for a while but haven't had the opportunity. Wish they had a store over here, but Albuquerque is considered small potatoes in terms of "big cities". Interesting that they'd make longs slimmer. Doesn't that kind of... eliminate the point of calling something a 38L as opposed to a 36L?


It would, if it were true. I have no doubt that the consultant said such a thing, but I suspect he was merely grasping at straws to provide an explanation for why the long jacket _felt_ slimmer. It may have not been any different (psychosomatic fit syndrome), it may have been a factory error or inconsistency, it may have been mistagged or misfiled...I'm occasionally faced with the unhappy job of telling a customer that he isobservationally challenged, for instance when trying on the same jacket twice and the customer comments, "I like the fit on this one much better; the other one felt tight."


----------

